# Big Game Baiting?



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey everybody, I know this topic has been beaten to death in the past ten years. But I seem to be seeing more and more baiting products in feed stores and sporting stores for deer and elk. Has anybody heard in the past couple years the laws on baiting big game in Utah? I noticed all of this while I have been searching for bait for my summer bear hunt.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Currently legal for big game. Not legal for birds, including turkeys. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is the link to a thread started on this topic just last month.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/172417-baiting-utah-illegal.html

Lots of good information can be found by using the UWN search engine.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe this will be brought up at the wildlife board meeting this year. Rather to ban it or not


----------



## robertjunior (Apr 21, 2017)

*Buy Choke Tubes*

Thousands of hunters across North America rely on baiting for deer, black bears and hogs that is perfectly legal hunting practice. But as we know that today baiting is illegal for big animals. Detractors are quick to call baiting a "lazy" style of hunting, but that's simply not true. I killed many deers and hogs over bait.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

robertjunior said:


> Thousands of hunters across North America rely on baiting for deer, black bears and hogs that is perfectly legal hunting practice. But as we know that today baiting is illegal for big animals. Detractors are quick to call baiting a "lazy" style of hunting, but that's simply not true. I killed many deers and hogs over bait.


 So Robert, you hunt deer and hogs in India? Also little free advertising? Just wondering.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> So Robert, you hunt deer and hogs in India? Also little free advertising? Just wondering.


*deers 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol thanks there Robert.. I hope your "deers" were tasty. SMH


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Kwalk3 said:


> *deers
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


In his defense, technically "deers" is a proper form of a plural reference to multiple species of deer. Since India has many, many different types perhaps that was his intent? You know, "I have killed many deers [chital, sambar, muntjac, and pierre david's] and hogs over bait."
:mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunting over bait is...no, let me start over again...Shooting animals over bait is one of those things we need to not only make illegal, but, as hunters we must stop it's practice are selves.
It, alone with high fence hunting, is viewed by must non-hunters as non-ethical and gives the anti's another very powerful weapon to use against us. Activities like this is turning many fence riding non-hunters into fierce anti's. We are already way out numbered and if it were actually put to a referendum across the USA, hunting would be stopped in all forms today. 

So, call me what ever names you want and scream about your rights and try and kid yourself about high morals and the such, but, the bottom line is, if we don't clean up our act, we will lose our privilege to hunt some day.

Oh, and by the way, "deers" is common ******* possessive vernacular...as in "I got my 'deers' this years"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I see zero difference between hunting over bait or hunting over a watering hole.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dallan is 100% correct. I don't bait for deer but won't look down on someone who does. I get so sick of all the political correctness BS. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Until you are this guy, I'm not gonna hear anybody's preaching over what is hunting and what is cheating.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Look, don't get mad at me, I am just telling it as it is. I am not the millions and millions of Americans(a majority of the population, by the way) that are just one step from favoring the elimination of most sport hunting. I am not talking about the millions of hard core anti's, I am talking about those that mostly ignore us. But believe me, a few eye opening media snippets, a short Facebook story here or there and we can flip millions of folks to "their" side. 

I think most of you agree that doing things like strapping a bloody carcass to the hood of your truck and driving around town honking your horn is probably not the best way to represent hunters, yet it wasn't too long ago that practice was done. How about blasting pigeons from their roosting trees with dynamite, or slaughtering whole ricks of ducks with punt guns?...used-to-be ok with hunters. I am just saying the fact is that hunting over bait is viewed by most non-hunters as a very similar tactic. 

Is this practice so important to us? How many more self-driven nails can the casket of hunting hold before it all falls apart? Are we going to "shoot ourselves in the foot" by taking a hard nosed stance on an issue that is actually controversial within our own community?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a difference between "baiting" and hunting over a water hole or other natural occurring feed source. If you want to compare hunting over a water hole how about hunting near a field where deer and elk feed naturally?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Look, don't get mad at me, I'm just telling it as it is. I'm just saying the fact is that using high powered rifles to **** bullets faster that the speed of sound to kill an animal far enough away it has no chance of ever knowing you were there is just not giving the animal a fair chance, as viewed by most non-hunters. 

Keep on your soapbox but I can't seem to bake your opinion until you can kill your deer with a well placed boulder tossed casually as it runs past


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Why not just outlaw putting out any new bait two week before the hunting season starts like is already on the books for upland birds? Just stay consistent.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would say baiting in utah is so far down the list of ways to take deer or elk. In fact I don't know a single person that baits. It seems more like a land owner tactic then public land hunter. So why get your panties in a bunch over it.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have actually come across a few baiting sites in Utah during the general deer hunts where someone was using corn or fruit to lure the deer into the area that they were hunting. The worst one in my opinion that I found was where some hunters would pull their trailer into a spot during the early archery season and homestead it until the end of the general deer season. They would then place some corn or something else across a road near a watering pond and then just sit at their trailer until the deer would show up. I have turned them in a couple of times to the BLM for their homesteading but nothing has been done and I expect them to show up again next year. I have even talked to the local Utah DOW officer and he said that his hands were tied as far as them baiting deer into the pond to shoot them unless he could catch them shooting across the road or if someone witnessed it and was willing to make a complaint. 

Who knows perhaps I'll have to sit on the hill about them this coming year and just watch them for a couple of days. But then that would cut into my hunting time.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I really don't think baiting is really that big of a deal...maybe for bears because of all the fur lovers out there, but really, where a large portion of our population hunts whitetails east of the Mississippi and baiting is common practice, understanding from non-hunters is there. What really riles people up are the high fence operations, and yes, to an extent, long range shooting. I'm not equating these two as the same in gravity, but there is a certain animosity that gets directed their direction by non-hunters.

Want to convert a non-hunterrible into someone that will at least respect hunting even if they choose not to do it? Learn how to cook wild game well and SHARE it with non-hunters. I have rarely had anyone walk out of my house with at negative opinion of hunting if they were fed at good meal containing wild game. There is a certain bonding that occurs around a kitchen table - we should all do more to reach out and share our bounty - especially to those that don't hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Want to convert a non-hunterrible into someone that will at least respect hunting even if they choose not to do it? Learn how to cook wild game well and SHARE it with non-hunters. I have rarely had anyone walk out of my house with at negative opinion of hunting if they were fed at good meal containing wild game. There is a certain bonding that occurs around a kitchen table - we should all do more to reach out and share our bounty - especially to those that don't hunt.


BINGO!!!!

I think if hunters portrayed a message that the meat acquired from the killing of an animal was far more important than the antlers that adorn the wall, the overall view of hunting could be improved substantially.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Judging by some of the replies,it seems that many do not understand the quantity of mature bucks killed over bait in Utah. It is much higher than some might think. Apples in the cedars...... 

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Quantity? Out of the 90,000 tags I'd like hear a number of mature bucks killed over apples in the cedars. I'd be suprised if it's a 100 bucks regardless of size. 
Seriously the bait subject equates to crying over spilled milk. 

If anti hunters want to go after a certain group it would be the long range hunter that sticks out as the unethical crowd imho. We as hunters need to stick together regardless of our opinions or differences. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive used some of the baits that Wal-mart will have on clearance every year, because they cant seem to give it away. The muleys dont seem to care for it too much, but the elk just love it. Ive never used it for hunting; just for getting the animals to stop in front of my camera. The elk will polish up a nice dead tree trunk or dig and dig in the dirt looking for more.


----------

